# ADA Mini M - Now an Iwagumi



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

I recently set this tank up a few weeks ago. Today I added additional Hc which is why it looks a little strange. 

Specs-
Tank: ADA Mini m
Light: ADA Aquasky 
Filter: ADA Vuppa, AquaClear 20
CO2: ADA System with Do!aqua Music Glass 15D
Ferts: ADA Brightly K, Green Brightly Step 2, Seachem Flourish Excel
Substrate: ADA Aqua Soil

Plants-
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Dwarf Hairgrass
various Rotala's


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice start, it will awesome once the HC Cuba fills in. Do you see any difference using a ADA Vuppa on a smaller tank? Is surface scum that bad? 


What headphones are those in the back? Looks like Steel Series v2 but they're not. What base is it on? I got Audio Techina M50 myself, haha sorry about a non tank question.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Nice start, it will awesome once the HC Cuba fills in. Do you see any difference using a ADA Vuppa on a smaller tank? Is surface scum that bad?
> 
> 
> What headphones are those in the back? Looks like Steel Series v2 but they're not. What base is it on? I got Audio Techina M50 myself, haha sorry about a non tank question.



Actually, I started the tank with just the vuppa like some of the ADA videos but it didn't work out very well. It does keep the surface clean but with such a small tank you have to constantly add water or change the height of the vuppa. 

The headphones are AKG K701, the base was included with the headphones.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

great start. how do you like the aquasky light?


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

Fat Guy said:


> great start. how do you like the aquasky light?



Its works great. I thought about making my own but this looks better and is more compact than anything I could have made. The only thing that could be better is the stand, it feels really fragile. 
I prefer the look of my solar 1 metal halide but the aquasky runs much cooler.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 9, 2011)

Those plants look cool. Very nice equipment too.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Very beautiful, I have seen those ADA videos too, where they only use the Vuppa as filtration in the Mini M, S and 30c etc. I know the Vuppa chamber has bio cube in it, do you think you could squeeze a bag of purigen in there if you removed some of the biocube? in between the two strainer plates? 

Also, a journal on your 60p would be cool.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

sans hardscape set up...let see how this pans out. i like it.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

Green_Flash said:


> Very beautiful, I have seen those ADA videos too, where they only use the Vuppa as filtration in the Mini M, S and 30c etc. I know the Vuppa chamber has bio cube in it, do you think you could squeeze a bag of purigen in there if you removed some of the biocube? in between the two strainer plates?
> 
> Also, a journal on your 60p would be cool.




You might be able to fit half of the smallest bag of purigen, even then it would be a tight fit. 

I took my 60p down since it had some algae problems. 

Here it was in June looking pretty good, except for the mohawk of bba on the drop checker.









But then I picked up a Solar 1 and Super Jet ES-600, so I decided to change the layout. I didn't do a very good job with setting up again which then let to algae issues.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Your 60p looked nice! Is it down right now? Do you think you will set it up again in the future?


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

Green_Flash said:


> Your 60p looked nice! Is it down right now? Do you think you will set it up again in the future?



Yeah, I took it down. Once I graduate I will set it up again.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like the tank. lots of color. 

there has to be a way to make the CO2 tubing stick out less. maybe move one of those suction cups higher?


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

Changed the setup a few months ago, it's been growing in nicely. I'm using both HC and UG.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice HC pasture. Clean those pipes though. :eek5:


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

freph said:


> Nice HC pasture. Clean those pipes though. :eek5:


Yeah, I have yet to clean them since I added them in December.


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

You're from Sacramento!! Hey!!!


----------



## stonevs (Nov 5, 2012)

You're light is awesome! Also your HC carpet is done very well! I love the clean look.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Very clean looking HC lawn, nice work!


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Your pipes are so clean! Amazing looking tank 



DBP Member 003


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

stonevs said:


> You're light is awesome! Also your HC carpet is done very well! I love the clean look.


Thanks, the light has been working great. The only thing they need to improve is with the stand, it's not made very well.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice setup!


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

+1 nice set up


----------



## newbowery (Apr 24, 2013)

looks like you really honed your gardening skills between your 1st and 2nd set up of the 60.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

Removed the old stones and replaced them with an unzan stone.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

That utricalia carpet is DANK.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

looks great. keep on top of that hc carpet. if you let it get too thick the roots on the first layers will rot and it may lift up. looks cool.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

Fat Guy said:


> looks great. keep on top of that hc carpet. if you let it get too thick the roots on the first layers will rot and it may lift up. looks cool.


I've found HC to root very well. This has had a full carpet for about 6 months now, and everytime I trim it(usually weekly), the lower growth is always nice and green.


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

I want to roll around in your carpet. 

rephrase rephrase:
i wish i was a dwarf shrimp so i could roll around in your carpet.


----------



## Cokers (Aug 15, 2011)

It might look better if you were able to place 2 smaller stones in addition, but with all that HC it'll be a bit iffy.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Wait, is it UG or HC now? I see both.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Wait, is it UG or HC now? I see both.


There's both. Originally the HC was in the front and UG in the back, but the UG has slowly been growing under the HC.


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> That utricalia carpet is DANK.


+1 agreed


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

this tank still alive?


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

Couesfanatic said:


> this tank still alive?


Yep, looks the same except for a little bit of hair algae from when I was rebuilding my co2 regulator.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

New hardware.


----------



## Speed (Dec 18, 2013)

Can you illuminate us please??? Whats that nice looking piece of steel???


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

Speed said:


> Can you illuminate us please??? Whats that nice looking piece of steel???


ADA superjet es-150


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That is nice! Did you ever set up the 60p again?


----------



## chan1011 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow you're pretty much all ADA gear, very fancy! The plants look amazing! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

hmm...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Whops. Well at lest the entire thing didn't break loose, float to the surface, and trap the fish in a very thin bit of water between plant and air.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

I redid the tank after all the HC uprooted, switched to elatine hydropiper. I also upgraded the stand to a cube cabinet.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

About half of it's filled in.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

It's been a while but the tank is still running now with UG.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

It's beautiful.

What caused the earlier carpet to uproot like that?


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

randym said:


> It's beautiful.
> 
> What caused the earlier carpet to uproot like that?


Riccia had started growing throughout the carpet causing it to become buoyant and eventually uproot.


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

The tank is still running.


----------

